# FLW---Pittsburgh



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Anybody go watch the final weigh-in today in Mellon Arena in Pittsburgh?? I made the trip with a buddy of mine. Took in the expo before hand and got to see a lot of fishermen I have watched on TV for years and got to talk to several also. Pretty good trip. For those that didnt, Greg Hackney took home the $500,000.00 first place check.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I was there TinyTim. I didn't meet one pro that wasn't willing to shoot the breeze about fishin for a while. My son works at Cabelas and was up there working their spot at the expo. Man that checkout line was crazy! Great time.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i was fortunate enough to help work the weigh in, running filled bags to the pros and even got to hold ikes bag for him while he put his catch in it 


3 ounces hurts


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Any of you guys know if any of the pros locked to the Montgomery Pool?
It sounded like LeFebre, Nixon and Walker might have but I'm not positive.
If so I wonder how far down they went.

Glad to see a couple "Elite" guys go #1 and #2.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Cull'in said:


> Glad to see a couple "Elite" guys go #1 and #2.


Kinda shows the skill level doesn't it?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

on the first day i know 21 boats locked through

nixon and lefebre were on the same fish behind the dam in the montogomery pool.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Like austin, I too was futunate enough to work the event. I drove the pros to and from the boat launch, and got to spend a lot of time @ ramp talking with each of them before weigh in. From what Ike said, he was fishing the montgomery pool down river from the ambridge bridge most of the day sunday. 

Before this weekend I didn't care much for Ike, but after talking to him he's actually a pretty good guy. I told him I may be up @ oneida lake for the bass tourney,and he invited me to police his spots for him and keep spectator boats away from him!

And he informed me that he will be filming a city limits show in pgh in 3 weeks!

All pros were class act and none turned away an autograph all weekend, not one!


----------

